# Bridging Problems



## UnixUser (Jun 28, 2010)

I have two FreeBSD boxes, one for server tasks (ftp, Apache, etc..) and the other for a desktop system.  
I have a router that connects to the server and have been using a bridge to connect other machines to the router through the server.  I set this up following the FreeBSD handbook Bridging guide, so my rc.conf now reads:

```
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm rl0 addm nfe0 up"
ifconfig_rl0="up" #connected to device in room
ifconfig_nfe0="up" #connected to router

ifconfig_nfe0="DHCP"
```

I have been able to connect both my Xbox and Windows 7 laptop to the internet through this bridge, but it does not work anytime I connect a FreeBSD based machine to it(I have used both PC-BSD and plain FreeBSD).

Do I need to add:

```
gateway_enable="YES"
```
to my rc.conf on the server?  I would like to just have my main router assigning the IP's so I don't think that is what I want.

One last thing, dhclient rl0 on the server and dhclient fxp0 on the desktop both return:

```
no link......
```
but I am using the same cable that I used to connect successfully to my Win 7 box.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aragon (Jun 28, 2010)

UnixUser said:
			
		

> ```
> cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
> ifconfig_bridge0="addm rl0 addm nfe0 up"
> ifconfig_rl0="up" #connected to device in room
> ...


This is incorrect.  Do not enable the DHCP client on your real interfaces.  Enable it on the bridge0 interface.  Your config should be changed to:


```
cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge0="dhcp addm rl0 addm nfe0 up"
ifconfig_rl0="up" #connected to device in room
ifconfig_nfe0="up" #connected to router
```




			
				UnixUser said:
			
		

> I have been able to connect both my Xbox and Windows 7 laptop to the internet through this bridge, but it does not work anytime I connect a FreeBSD based machine to it(I have used both PC-BSD and plain FreeBSD).
> 
> Do I need to add:
> 
> ...


No.




			
				UnixUser said:
			
		

> One last thing, dhclient rl0 on the server and dhclient fxp0 on the desktop both return:
> 
> ```
> no link......
> ...


Again, do not run dhclient on rl0 of the server.  The "no link..." error means your network cards are not linking.  This is a hardware problem.  It sounds like you need a crossover cable.  Your other two PCs' network cards probably support AutoMDIX, so don't need a crossover cable. (but will work with one too)


----------



## UnixUser (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks.  I thought it might have something to do with not having the correct cable, but I just couldn't figure out why in the world the other computers worked, but AutoMDIX explains that.  I changed around my /etc/rc.conf file and all seems to be working.  Now I just need to find/make a cross over cable.......


----------

